# Affordable Home Bow Press



## Tracker52 (Jan 19, 2009)

I've got to the point of tuning my own bow and looking for a bow press. What is the most affordable/practical bow press for home. (Not $500 sure-loc that mounts)


----------



## ozarkhunter61 (Aug 23, 2005)

*bow press*

yet2gethebig1 here on AT builds a great press for $300. You can do a search for bow presses and its called the caution bar press. Great service.


----------



## MTNMAN5C (Oct 2, 2007)

OMNIPRESS, check him out here on AT


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

OmniPress... also some1 else is selling a home made "x-press". Ohiohunter88 can give u some tips.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Its tough to beat the price on the Omni!


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

*The nite hawk press*

Get a Nite Hawk. It is a portable press that presses at the tips of the limbs. It adjust for both solid limb and split limb bows. It is super simple to use. 

Check it out at our web site www.nitehawkarchery.com

Good luck, Ken


----------

